# Squirrel Dog Training Stories



## Brian Groce (Apr 30, 2009)

I am new to the squirrel dog hunting world.  My wife come home with a rat terrier 2 months ago. I take him to the woods 2-3 times a week. I have let him play with a squirrel hide.  He will chase one to the tree and stay there looking up for it but no bark yet. He is now 7 months old. His name is Merle.  He wants on the 4 wheeler if it craks ups.  Here is a pic.  Lets hear some stories about yours.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 30, 2009)

My sons Black and Tan.

Her 1st 2 last year


----------



## Tpr 325 (May 1, 2009)

Brian--That's  usually what  a R T will do ,some will tree but a lot of them just run the sq up the tree and just look up the tree and not bark...Try a Fiest, they are bred to tree...There several Feist breeders up yourway........


----------



## Brian Groce (May 1, 2009)

Tpr 325 said:


> Brian--That's  usually what  a R T will do ,some will tree but a lot of them just run the sq up the tree and just look up the tree and not bark...Try a Fiest, they are bred to tree...There several Feist breeders up yourway........


He is still young. Just maybe.  I can't get rid of him.  My wife said I would have to go before him.
I hunted this year with a guy who hunts fiest.  It done a great job.Liked him.


----------



## savage_15 (May 3, 2009)

thats a good lookin b&t man


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 3, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> thats a good lookin b&t man



Thanks she is 2 and Pr UKC Reg

She don't like to hunt at nite but will give tree rats fits in the day time


----------



## Nga. (May 11, 2009)

Get your RT to speak for treats up in your hand. when it runs one up a tree get it to speak and give it a treat making it bark more each time. Also tie it at the tree and walk out of sight get it to call you back making a big fuss when it does good. if it stops when your in sight turn around go back or stop.

Some will learn to tree others want, if your committed to the dog and have time and patience it may make you a solid sq dog.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 11, 2009)

Tree dogs are Born not made!!!!!!!


----------



## howl (May 15, 2009)

Dogs that don't bark on tree can sometimes be encouraged by tying them back from the tree. If they'll bark out of frustration to get to the tree you have them started barking on tree. Just have to encourage that until they get in the habit.


----------



## olhippie (May 27, 2009)

....I haven't had that problem with not barking at the tree with my Decker Rat Terriers. But it seems a common complaint with the standard Rat Terriers...... I believe it is far easier to train a dog to target squirrel than it is to get them to consistently bark at the tree, if they are silent by choice...... In my limited experience, choosing a female to hunt with, if you have a Rat Terrier, would increase your odds for good barking at the tree. My Jinger has a wonderful bark at the tree, completely unique compared with her other vocalizations. She puts a high pitched yip in with her normally lower register bark (the bolder, more 'baritone', bark she uses to alert for a perceived intruder).If she's in my fenced yard, and I hear her barking, it is easy to know when it's squirrel or foe..


----------

